# Bosch Jigsaw



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Bosch makes some great tools. Any time your thinking about buying a new tool look it up on Amazon.com. At the bottom of the tool listing there's comments from people that own the tools. It's saved me from buying something that just does not work out.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I lost a Bosch scroll saw to the pawn shop years ago and now whenever I see a jigsaw I think about that $250 saw I lost for $50 and kick myself in the butt again.
IMO Bosch makes the Cadillac of jig saws.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

no kidding, well they were the ones that first came out with the jigsaw. hands down they've led the market with no competition until recently.the newest makita can give it a run for its money and the festool

all have easy blade changing,, upfront dust blowers and blade alignment...ive had a dewalt for 5 years and hate the damn thing


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> no kidding, well they were the ones that first came out with the jigsaw. hands down they've led the market with no competition until recently.the newest makita can give it a run for its money and the festool
> 
> all have easy blade changing,, upfront dust blowers and blade alignment...ive had a dewalt for 5 years and hate the damn thing


I have a dewalt and it does what I need it to do, but it does spit blades out far too easily. 

I've never been impressed with Festool stuff. The cost is a put off to me.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the reason i dont like dewalt jig saws are numerous.. they dont have dust blowers up front which gets rid of dust which covers cut lines.. the blades wander like crazy in comparison to makita and bosch models . their bigger model is heavier than most others.

mind you the two main things i use a jigsaw for are for notching decking around posts when building composite decks, and for coping baseboard, crown, and chair rail. 90% of the trim i install is made of much denser higher quality mdf than that sold in big box stores, using a standard coping saw just isnt efficient


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the reason i dont like dewalt jig saws are numerous.. they dont have dust blowers up front which gets rid of dust which covers cut lines.. the blades wander like crazy in comparison to makita and bosch models . their bigger model is heavier than most others.
> 
> mind you the two main things i use a jigsaw for are for notching decking around posts when building composite decks, and for coping baseboard, crown, and chair rail. 90% of the trim i install is made of much denser higher quality mdf than that sold in big box stores, using a standard coping saw just isnt efficient


Would you mind linking me to 1 or 2 jig saws you'd suggest?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


heres a couple bosch jigsaws.. i cant find a link for the makita. metabo also makes a really good jigsaw


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


I looked at the top one in Home Depot last night while picking up a couple of Christmas gifts. It seemed pretty well made and I liked the ergonomics. Is it me or it a little heftier than some of the other models?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

in my experience heavier tools are a sign of a well built tool. more and more tool companies are using cheaper materials and plastics in the construction of the motors.. this leads to burning out much quicker than tools which use metal components in the motors


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

The 470E is heavy and cuts nicely. Just "feels good". I don't use one enough to know how robust it will be. Felt good not buying a Chinese tool.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

this is the one i have model # JS470EB








love this thing.


----------

